# Lil Kahuna, November 17-18 report



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Many of you that know me have listen to me bitch and moan about an electrical problem that has plagued me all year. Finally, I broke down and let the professionals take a crack. Three weeks later and the wallet $1,700 lighter, problem solved. Now it was just a matter of a weather window to permit me to shake this puppy down. Well, last Sat-Sun we saw a window and went for it. Left OB around 12:30 PM and headed straight for the Marlin rig.

Made it to the Marlin rig around 3:30PM to find YFT busting. I had netted some mullet before we left so I began live baiting. 15 mins into baiting I had a good explosion on one of the mullet but missed the hook. Pulled the mullet in to find him crushed. While this was going on the crew was casting poppers. We had two good blow ups on the poppers but couldn't find the hook. Put out some more mullet and ten more minutes had another fish on. This time the hook found it's mark and 15 minutes later we put a yellowfin that at the time we knew was seventy and potentially pushing 80lb. By the time we put this YFT in the boat it was dark and it seemed as though the bite shut down. We tried chunking, jigging and live baiting to no avail. Spoke with Marlana crew and they were having similiar results. Decided to leave Marlin and headed to Ram Powell.

Got to RP around 8pm and all the signs looked good. We were marking alotof fish from 50-300 all around the rig. Flying fish were being molested by hundreds of BFT.We couldn't buy a yellowfin.It was BlackfinafterBlackfin until our arms were limp. Around midnight the crew was spent and had settled in the bean bags. So I pulled off the rigs and put out thesword baits. I took this time and got an hour of sleep. Woke up around 1AM with thesound of 10-15knt winds and 2-3 seas. I knew the crew wanted to bottom fish the next day and I thought for sure seas were going to pick up. So I cranked up the boat andslowly headed to our favorite fixed rig. 

Got the rigan hour before sunrise andwoke the crew. Big blackfin were thick. One of my crew mates drove from St. Augustine just to fish this trip so we put in the boat 11 bigblackfin so he could take some meat home for friends/family.As the sun came up we began to bottom bump. Picked up three nice AJS in the 20-30 range, a nice 20lb gag, 7or so scamp, big red grouper,a few stud snapperthat were reluctantly thrown back, some bull mingos (myfavorite), and hoss trigger. We ended up withmy transom box full, the tuna bag full and another cooler loaded. 

We leftaround 10AM and made it back around 12:30PM on Sunday. Cleaned fish fora solid two hours and pounded a few cold bears. Oh, the yellowfin weighed 78lb on the scale. Craig has the pictures so hopefully he'll muster up the strength to post them. 

Finally,LilKahuna is back in action so watch out!!

Keith


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a nice trip!


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Guys...I'm glad y'all got a nice one, and the boat is working well.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice trip keith. myself and the "cancerous looking son of a bitch" (as dubbed by craig) are trying to put a rig trip together on our cape horn here in the next week. i'll let you know


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

Well done TCAT! Sounds like a real nice mess of fish


----------



## curtpcol (Sep 29, 2007)

As always Keith you can bring back a cooler full of fish. Oh by the way Keith Thanks for the fish. GUESS WHAT'S FOR DINNER TONIGHT ?

Craig where are the :takephoto ?????????????????


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Good trip, glad to see you back on the water and posting reports.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip.We heard you on 68 when you hooked up on the yft.We also had freinds aboard from St Augistine.At that time we were at the Petroness rig.Our goal also was fora 150#yft.But we settled for the 6 40#s caught in the middle of the day.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey TCAT, we saw you at one of the rigs out there, glad you had a better trip than we did. We got broke off several times at the place we saw you. We were in the Grady White there at about just before sun up.

Jim


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report TCAT - looking to get out with you one of these days!



Did you try any big jigging spoons? I got an 80 and a 125 that way a long week ago at the Horn Mtn. Nice mixed box!



Looking for those pics :takephoto



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are the dead on the dock pictures.#78 YFT,20# Gag, three Ajs around #20, half dozen scamp, big red,snowy, 6# trigger, and some big vermillions. Shashimi, blackened AJ, seared tuna, fried grouper you name it.









One thing worth mentioning, is that Keiths yellowfin had some big mullet in the stomach, so the mullet have made it out. Should be the bait of choice for a while.


----------

